

Finding the Needles in the Haystack (Why competition is healthy) - j0ncc
http://spencerfry.com/finding-the-needles-in-the-haystack

======
spencerfry
I'm trying to make people think differently about their competition.
Competition is a healthy thing rather than something to be worried about.
Plenty of companies can co-exist even if they're doing the same thing.

------
adamhowell
"The best designers aren't going to pay for references because they have jobs
coming in all of the time while the poorly-established people don't have the
money to spend, hence you'll be left with the designers of middling quality."

Great point. I hadn't thought of it quite this way before, and I think you
might be right.

If the traffic keeps flowing, big firms that overcharge will stay on with paid
spots and decent-to-poor small design shops and individual freelancers will
take up the free spots.

------
redorb
*Just related to the title/ I once registered and might still have...

aHayStack.com and FindYourNeedle.com

both are a reference to finding your needle in the haystack / the first one is
now probably obsolete cause of haystack.com (37signals) and the second one
might work better for drug addicts :?/

